# FreeBSD 11.0 CURRENT Crash on UEFI boot



## clayspencer (Aug 13, 2014)

UEFI booting using the 11.0 CURRENT memstick.img causes the following error to occur:

```
Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
cpuid = 0; apic id = 00;
fault virtual address = 0xe8b
fault code = supervisor write data, page not present
instruction pointer = 0x20:0xffffffff00300002
stack pointer = 0x20:0xffffffff814e5570
```
This is also what happens when I build /base/head/ and follow the guide for creating a UEFI memory stick.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2014)

Issues with -CURRENT should be reported to the freebsd-current@ mailing list.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## clayspencer (Sep 28, 2014)

Wanted to post an update on this. I am seeing some improvement with the UEFI capabilities on my machine.

When I attempt to boot into UEFI using CURRENT I get an error. 


```
Fatal trap 12: page fualt while in kernel mode
cpuid = 0; apic id = 00
fault virtual address = 0x486a8e700
fault code = supervisor read data, page not present
instruction pointer = 0x20:0xffffffff80300007
stack pointer = 0x28: 0xffffffff81492670
...
```
However, if I stop the automatic boot and type "mode 2" in the loader prompt, hit enter and then type "boot" and hit enter I am able to boot into the installer with no issue. 

Also, my xorg no longer works automatically like it use to, however, I think this has something to do with vesa support not being added to the vt(4) console yet.

Also, I'm super jealous of this guy who seem to have no issue getting uefi boot to work on an older version release. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiO1VBdTISE


----------

